# SBE II recoil pad fell off



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

So here I am on hunt #4 with my new SBE 2 when I noticed that the recoil pad is gone. Scheels and Garys in SF both carry them for $80.00. On October 22, I call benelli and they tell me this is a result of a bad batch. They will send me a new one. I am still waiting so I called today. I was told that the good news was that I was in the system, the bad news was that nothing had shipped yet. Apparently they are going to "TRY" to get it shipped today. I am just thinking, "Hmmm, i never had parts fall off my $300.00 Remington 870, apparently the price tag does not mean quality. Wish I would have bought the Super X3."


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

took my X-3 out over the weekend, mud, water, green slim from the water, weeds etc and not 1 hiccup. It performed perfect, too bad I didn't


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

I had to call and squawk a bit, but Benelli is finally sending the new part. I love my gun, but the customer service is a little lax


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Definitely not the first time I've heard of SEBII's loosing the pad before.


----------

